# Weather Warning



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

Not sure if i should believe this. Got a message like this on saturday as well that was made to sound like a storm of biblical proportions was coming. There was some dark clouds, some winds and 2 hours later sky was open.
Any ways


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/10/13)

i got one for cape town aswell must be fake


----------



## TylerD (30/10/13)

Also got that sms.

Saw some pics of hail in Secunda. There is some hail and things going around, but I don't think it's cause for alarm.


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

And here is 14h00, with clear blue skies, a light breeze, en general "having a beer by the pool" type weather...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/10/13)

Whahaha!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

18:36 and the hail has arrived in Fourways


----------



## Derick (30/10/13)

Centurion and thunder, massive downpour - no hail yet though


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

even had to let my poor doggies in was so bad


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/13)

its all gone now though


----------



## Derick (30/10/13)

yep, same


----------



## Gizmo (30/10/13)

Well that was rather pathetic..


----------



## CraftyZA (30/10/13)

I'm taking the bike tomorrow. Not gonna be stuck in traffic again due to faulty reports.

Note to Murphy... Stay the "F" away!!!


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

Just started - you home yet?


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

Nevermind - it stopped again


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/13)

Derick said:


> Nevermind - it stopped again


I was on the bike and left a bit earlier to avoid hail. Goet moer'd with dove egg sized hail between the benoni off ramp on the r21 and that engine 1 stop.
Hail is a funny thing. It hits on the same places. Not random. If it struck once on your knuckle of your ring finger, that is where it will always hit. Chest has 3 purple spots from the hail. Purple through a bike jacket! This hail was not playing around.
Sitting at home now, vaping some vm4 on my skyblue kts, and sipping some glenfiddich 15 year.
So car it is tomorrow, which means nothing is gonna happen.


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

Hmmm glenfiddich...


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/13)

Derick said:


> Hmmm glenfiddich...


To me , that is even better than Talisker. My previous bottle. Just LOVE this stuff!


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

Yeah this skybluvaping thing must start making money now so I can also buy 15 year old scotch


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/13)

Derick said:


> Yeah this skybluvaping thing must start making money now so I can also buy 15 year old scotch


I remember my jse days. Not a lot of pay there. Btw, do you know the manager of the dba team? I think his name is Martin or something like that. He still owes me a. Bottle of single barrel jack daniels. A bet was won between sharks and bulls.


----------



## Derick (31/10/13)

All IT stuff from JSE has been outsourced to EOH integrated - which is the people I work for -pay isn't bad, but I have a family of 4 to support with that pay... And now you know why skybluevaping was started 

So current DBA is Trevor


----------



## CraftyZA (31/10/13)

Derick said:


> All IT stuff from JSE has been outsourced to EOH integrated - which is the people I work for -pay isn't bad, but I have a family of 4 to support with that pay... And now you know why skybluevaping was started
> 
> So current DBA is Trevor


Is there only one dba?
When i was there, we were a team of about 5 
dba's . Gerhard, andrew, koos, me, and koos's broter's name that i aleays forget, and a guy called clifton.
I actually miss that place. 
I went for an imterview with eoh a while ago.
Me and Aja from eoh goes back way back!!


Do you still work on the db called xis, and xis_history?


----------



## CraftyZA (3/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> Am I the only one finding this thread funny... "nah.. im gonna take the bike tomoz, must be fake".... few post later, damn the hail hit me so hard, think Im gonna sell the bike..... wahahaha
> 
> sorry bro but it is funny


It was funny. Every single day i had it wrong this week. Except for friday. Sunny days i took the car and rainy days i took the bike.
About that hail. By the engine one stop, i kid you not! dove eggs! Each and every one felt like a paintball shot. Now imagine, being repeatedly shot with paintball gun while battling with your bike against the wind, on a wet road.

I do have a bit of sympathy for what we did to you on your batchelors!


----------

